# Maasive psychonaut etc, how big of an effect does tren have?



## JackTorrance (Apr 6, 2016)

I am tripping very hard rn.

Usually I use DMT or LSD but am on Ket rn. Near K Hole levels lmao.

My HR is up. My blood pressure is down actually. As in normal range. Just high BPM.

How often do you guys ever use substances during steroid cycles? I'm on Tren but very low dose (I prefer low dose, longer cycle, as low as 175mg/week tren ace - 25mg ED).

If I wasn't on tren, being this gone on Ket (yeah I can type thanks autocorrect) I would probably hit DMT. But specifically the tren makes me iffy to do so due to blood pressure and serotonergic possibilities which may or may not factor in.

I've also heard tren downregulates serotonin is that true?

Really I'm just near K Holed and wondering what is and isn't safe on tren.


----------



## Youdontknowme (Jul 7, 2020)

fu**ing idiot


----------



## Ironman TS (Nov 22, 2015)

FMOB.


----------



## 92917 (Apr 27, 2020)

I wonder if you're still alive...


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

steroids really are too readily available...


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

I'd say tren IMO is deffo psychoactive.

It does things no other steroid does to my head.

Its fu**ing horrible. For me anyway.

I kept trying to convince myself ' one more time '

Got 4 vials of ace and swapped them instead of using. Way to risky for my personal wellbeing, life any form of relationship.


----------



## thecoms (Nov 1, 2010)

Apparently way less issues on Hex ?


----------



## JohnnySack (Aug 28, 2019)

sadly you'll probs be fine...you can keep smashing ket and running tren if you like...entirely up to you...just don't expect any sympathy on here. maybe just STFU about it and keep your recreational lifestyle to yourself


----------

